# pygmy babies soon!



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

My doe is losing her plug on this rainy evening, she has perfect timing.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations. If this is her first time you are still looking at about a month. Some doe's are impatient and kid quicker. Is her udder tight and shiny?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Not yet, she's a ff but her due date is anytime this week.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Her udder is really starting to fill, she keeps halfway getting up then laying back down, scratching her back with her horns and the baby is really kicking at her side. Is the baby kicking mean its getting in place or its ready to come out?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Post a picture up of what she is looking like now


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no way of posting a picture right now. But i think she was just uncomfortable because the baby was moving so much, she has settled down now and was sleeping. She only has white discharge so i don't think she's going into labor yet.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay won't be too long now!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, but i work till seven today so hopefully she can hold off till tomorrow when Im off!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope she does for you.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics, I need a baby fix!! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I will! I can't wait!!! Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Anything happening on the birth front? How is Baby Mama doing?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Still nothing!! She's driving me Crazy!!!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, you gotta find a way to post pics....I love baby pics!!!! Especially Pygmies!!:clap::dance::fireworks::wahoo:
:stars::leap:arty:

Can't wait!! Congratulations!! Mine are due in two days but my husband says nope not til the full moon the 26th. UGGH I am sure she'll probably make me wait.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> Still nothing!! She's driving me Crazy!!!


Any signs of getting close? I think I may be more impatient than you! Haha


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Not really, only white discharge, i feel like her under is as full as its going to get but it just keeps getting bigger!! and the baby moving alot so at least i know its alive but That's it! No amber Goo or any pushing. ): i don't know how to do the ligs test.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww she's close. The ligs feel like pencils that run on both sides of the tail. That's the best way I can describe it. Run a finger and thumb along the spine and to the tail and if they are there you'll feel them. They soften then disappear at delivery.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, ill try that when i check on her again!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

So its two am and my goat was screaming her head off so i went out to check on her. She is letting me rub all over her which she hasn't let me do her whole pregnancy, that's actually the only time she'll stop yelling, her udder filled alot today but she has no discharge, is she going into labor or just being needy?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Some does go into labor with no previous signs. I'd stay with her for awhile at half an hour or so and see if you notice contractions. If non, check back every 1-2 hours. Sounds like she may be starting!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, this is right around her due date, my poor weather who is only nine months old has no clue what's going on and is trying to hide by me but she keeps yelling and pushing him away. Earlier i saw her tence up three times in a row and arch her back like a cat. She has done that several times before does that mean anything? Her area has also gotten very pink, is that a sign too? Also Im pretty sure her ligs are gone, not very good at telling but i can almost wrap my fingers around the base of her spin above her tail.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I am a first timer but I would assume there has to be discharge of some sort? How is she doing now?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> Some does go into labor with no previous signs. I'd stay with her for awhile at half an hour or so and see if you notice contractions. If non, check back every 1-2 hours. Sounds like she may be starting!


I just saw this- I had no idea. So glad I have this place to learn!!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any update? How is she doing? Yes arching her back and tensing are signs of contractions. Please keep us updated. If it is false labor she may stop after a few minutes. Keep a close watch on her. First timers can take a few hours to get through it. Watch for thick rope, goo, or a bubble bag - it will be creamy white to amber colored. Sometimes, a bubble bag may burst and is just fluid - it helps lubricate for delivery. She may start pushing laying down or standing. I've had some that walk through it. It usually takes a few minutes for birth to start after you see one of the above. From here it goes fast if there are no troubles. You'll see a bubble with two small white feet pointing upwards if all goes well - then mouth/nose. If you don't see feet first or after you see goo/bubble it's been more than 30 mins, I get a vet or do a self position check. See positions here http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions and help to deliver http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#assisting or here http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

She had her babies!! She had two, a boy and a girl!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> She had her babies!! She had two, i boy and a girl!


Yay Mama!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

By the way, today is my son's 4th birthday, awesome!!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

The boy









The girl


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

They are Beautiful! Congratulations! I knew you could do it. :fireworks::wahoo::baby::thumbup: :boy:


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, i didn't do much. They were both out when i went to check on her but she was with the boy (first born) and left the girl in her sack. I had to break the sack and clean her but momma seems to like them both!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

The babies in there sweaters


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

The girl (gretel), all black with gray ears and Muzzle. She looks just like mom! Second born, smaller then her brother. I had to break her out of her sack. Mom abandond her but once i cleaned her up mom excepted her.









The boy (Hantzel), has two cute little white feet, a white patch on one side, a white slash on the other and white on his ears and Muzzle like mom, first born. Already up and going all dried off by the time i went out to check on mom. Very big and energetic.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> Oh, you gotta find a way to post pics....I love baby pics!!!! Especially Pygmies!!:clap::dance::fireworks::wahoo:
> :stars::leap:arty:
> 
> Can't wait!! Congratulations!! Mine are due in two days but my husband says nope not til the full moon the 26th. UGGH I am sure she'll probably make me wait.


How are your girls doing?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> By the way, today is my son's 4th birthday, awesome!!


 well happy birthday to him!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats they are adorable!! :fireworks:


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks! The babies in your picture are adorable too!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They're SO cute. Love the names!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks! I was really surprised when i walked in the barn after work to check on them and found not only one but two beautiful babies. I guess the little girl was hiding! It was pretty nerve racking when i found the girl still in her sack, i thought she had died but once i got her out she started breathing and is getting around. She's alittle weaker then her brother but she's getting there! I really wish i didn't miss the birth though!

Here's one from this morning.








The little baby girl, she's sooo tiny compared to her brother!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!  Im so proud of momma, it was her first kidding and she did it all by herself!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Omg I wanna squeeze 'em! Definitely can't wait for these babies to come!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Is your pygmy pregnant?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

No my Boer and my Alpine are. Babies babies babies!!! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, how long till there due? That's so exciting! Its 13 degrees right now, my poor little babies are so bundled up its not even funny! Btw, you were right when you guessed two!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are due Feb 28th & March 2nd. I'm counting the days! Those poor babies, are they still in sweaters? I would have them in the house with me. Lol! This weather is kicking my butt, my sinuses are going nuts. We are building new stables with kidding stalls and nothing is getting done until it warms up some.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

They are in the house with mommy now, i just moved them because its just too cold outside and yes they still have there sweaters on!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> They are in the house with mommy now, i just moved them because its just too cold outside and yes they still have there sweaters on!


What a good goatie mama you are!


----------

